# What is the easiest web design software?



## stiffanbond (Jun 15, 2010)

I don't have experience in web design, but I want to learn to build professional web pages. I know some HTML, but not much. Is there a cheap, easy to use and professional web design software that I could use easily without paying a lot? Am I asking for too much? Thank you!


----------



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

No, you're not asking too much, it just takes some digging to find what you need without forking out the money for anything Adobe. ^_^

I used to use this program for HTML editing: http://www.wsoftware.biz/products/hothtml2001/download.aspx

It's nothing fancy, but lets you do your own coding, not really that drag and drop stuff.

Then for CSS, I used to use this: http://www.hostm.com/css/

You'll also need an FTP program to get your files onto the net once they're finished. I recommend http://filezilla-project.org/

And finally, for any info you might need as far as HTML/CSS and what you need to use where, I love the resources provided by the W3C here: http://www.w3schools.com/

Hope this helps!

~Katie


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

I designed and host my website at www.webs.com . I know nothing about webdesign and found it really easy to use and it has so far met all my needs for free.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Learning HTML and CSS is probably the easiest, most basic way to develop good sturdy web pages. Jumping straight into Flash or something would be a lot more difficult to start out.

I'd recommend buying Adobe Dreamweaver, it can help you with generating the HTML based on a design interface, kind of like having a word document and converting it for you.

I'd get comfortable with HTML and then start playing around with CSS, which is a style sheet you attach to the HTML that "styles" different parts of the HTML for you automatically. A really good site to use is: http://www.w3schools.com/ . There are a lot of things to consider when designing a website besides how it looks, but also the accessibility, any bugs across browsers (may work in Firefox but not in IE, etc), resizing with different browser widths (when the window is bigger or smaller), etc. etc.

I have a lot of experience using HTML/CSS, if you have any questions for me. I haven't used many other scripting languages or a whole lot with Flash (as webpages) though. Hope that helps a little bit!


----------



## nougat (Jun 3, 2010)

FrontPage or Dreamweaver are good HTML editors to start off with and learn how to code. There's a ton of free templates for those programs if you google for them.

Then there's http://wordpress.org/ most hosting providers have an automatic install available, if yours doesn't it's not hard to install it yourself. And there's free themes for Wordpress you could google for, and http://www.woothemes.com/ some of their themes are free. I've used Woo Themes and they're great, I especially loved their widgets. The support forum is really good too.

There's also e-commerce, http://www.zen-cart.com/ is free but it looks kind of generic, http://www.shopify.com/ has a free 30 day trial, their shops look unique and it's _really_ easy to add products. What I didn't like about Shopify was the monthy fee, if you want to use an app from the Shopify App Store that's another monthy fee, and the support forum sucks when it comes helping people customize their shops.

But I currently use Wordpress and Zen Cart (for different sites), for Zen Cart I just gave in and bought a cute template from http://www.templatemonster.com/. I didn't have a good experience with Joomla, Drupal, or Mambo.


----------

